# Sarasota/Longboat key



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

I will be in the Sarasota/Longboat key area the first 10 days of May. Where are some good places to fish? Is a 7 foot spinning rod with 20 pound test handling a 2 ounce sinker sufficient or should I bring something heavier? What's biting then?

Thanks.

Brooklyn Fish


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

If your fishing in-shore, May is one of the best months to fish in the back waters, or on the beach. if you find the right beach you might catch some flounder, snook, or nice size beach trout. Caspersen Beach is very good fishing in May.






If you can find rocks along the beach fish close to rocks.






The lure in the picture is a DOA Night Glow 1/4 OZ. Shrimp. One of the best lures for fishing the beach for me. Good luck in FL. Wish I still lived there. Click on picture. A 7' med. or Med/light rod with 10# line is all you need for beach fishing. Most of the fish will be close to shore, no more then 20' out, but most closer to shore them 20' out.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Andypat.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Fished from the piers at Fort Desoto-- nice clean ocean and bay pier. Lots of baitfish in water. Saw some spanish mackeral caught on spoons. Caught a mackeral on a gotcha plug--plus some blue runners and ladyfish.

Also tried inlet at Lido key-- too windy when I was there.

Also fished with a friend and guide off Bayport. Caught 4 trout to 20 inches; friend caught a 26 inch redfish. Both caught lots of catfish.

Brooklyn fish


----------

